# Show Wether WON'T Set Up!!!



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

I have a show wether that will not set up... well actually he wont let me set him up! I can touch his legs and rub them, but when I go to move them he jumps around and tries to run away... Is there any way to make him stop? Just more practice? :shrug:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Practice all the time. Raisins help too.  Give him a treat whenever he listens. And just keep trying. It took me several weeks to get one of my girls to set up, now she's one of my best.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

yep time (sometimes LOTS of it) and bribery! LOL Find his favorite small treat and use that to train him.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I've found that sratching their necks calms them. At least it does for me... Make friends first then train him. Treats might help.


----------



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank You! I have never heard of using raisins, but I'm definitely going to try it!


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

We tie our wild ones up to the fence with a collar & halter. Then we run our hands all over them until they stand still. Then we put them away. Once they realize we aren't hurting them, they quit pretty quickly.


----------

